# Senior Nursing position in Abu Dhabi with young family



## sophiesarah (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm in the process of applying for a Unit Manager role in Abu Dhabi. It has been advertised through an agency, so I do not know which hospital it is in. I have 7 years experience at NUM/Sister level. I am wondering how pushy I can be to get the best offer? I have two small children 1 and 3 and would need them to be at school or cared for. Also, can my husband come with me if he's not working?
I have many questions, but just thought I'd get started in here!


----------



## rn1973 (Jun 29, 2012)

sophiesarah said:


> Hi, I'm in the process of applying for a Unit Manager role in Abu Dhabi. It has been advertised through an agency, so I do not know which hospital it is in. I have 7 years experience at NUM/Sister level. I am wondering how pushy I can be to get the best offer? I have two small children 1 and 3 and would need them to be at school or cared for. Also, can my husband come with me if he's not working?
> I have many questions, but just thought I'd get started in here!


i am also a RN with 17 yrs exp looking to move with my husband and 2 small children ages 6 and 4. what agency did you apply with?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

A working woman can sponsor her husband. It seems to be increasingly common.


----------

